#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Configurar sip na fiberhome

## albinogenivaldo

Subi um elastix para uso na rede interna, rodou normal, porém não consegui configurar na fiberhome, aparentemente a onu não enxerga o elastix, estou seguindo o manual da WDC, mais não deu certo, tenho em testes 3 modelos diferente de onu.
Alguém aqui poderia dar uma dica ou prestar uma assessoria para configurar?

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Consegui fazer, se houver interesse de mais pessoas faço um tutorial ensinando fazer.

----------


## andrecarlim

Cara eu tenho interesse! Faz aí!

----------


## Luspmais

> Consegui fazer, se houver interesse de mais pessoas faço um tutorial ensinando fazer.



Amigo, faça e publique aqui, a comunidade agradece.
Abraço.

----------

